

French Government Outlines Plans for Free Software Adoption - ceyhunkazel
http://www.cio.com/article/717033/French_Government_Outlines_Plans_for_Free_Software_Adoption

======
ceyhunkazel
Especially PostgreSQL :-) [http://postgresql.1045698.n5.nabble.com/French-
Prime-Ministe...](http://postgresql.1045698.n5.nabble.com/French-Prime-
Minister-loves-PostgreSQL-td5724977.html)

